# Stainless Damascus



## Mike Hill (Jan 22, 2018)

Had this idea that when the weather broke, I'd make my sisters a gift of a santuko for each in stainless damascus. Started looking at prices - quickly decided to go with carbon.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2018)

Certainly pricy stuff. Carbon steel just needs needs regular cleaning and oiling....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2018)

The prices are very startling. However in the long run for your average user stainless is going to be much easier to maintain. The carbon Damascus if not maintained properly and oiled can patina unevenly, rust and cause it to lose favor in the eye of the end-user. The carbon however will produce a much better edge and hold it longer.
And alternative I might suggest would be a clad steel with the high carbon edge clad in stainless stainless. That will give you the best of both worlds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

